# TDS levels



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 28, 2006)

How important is monitoring TDS(total dissolved salts) levels in a drip system? Would I need to buy a meter or could I be successful without one?


----------



## rockydog (Oct 28, 2006)

Are you using reverse osmosis water? I would get one, knowing whats in your water is important when it comes to hydro


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 28, 2006)

I'll be using purified water. Is that RO water?


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 28, 2006)

Purified is usually filtered one way or another, possibly RO. 
TDS stands for total dissolved solids, not salts. A TDS meter and a PH meter are the two tools you really want for hydro.
Water quality is important but...I use some pretty horrible tap water and have nothing but good to excellent output, so...

Salts shouldn't be a problem if you change your res/nutes often enough or keep a steady influx of new solution.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks alot!!!


----------

